# Fining: Coloidal Silica Dioxide



## iJosh (25/2/14)

I bought some of this from my local brew shop. 

Apparently it's pretty effective as an alternative to gelatin or isinglass. I've just used it in my last two brews and it's still too early to see results. One of the brews I added the fining as I kegged without thinking. Hopefully it's Ok :S 

I thought I'd post this to get people discussing why this product isn't more readily available, widely used, or talked about. Hopefully I can learn a bit more about it too. 

Any ideas or info? 

Cheers, 
Josh.


----------



## ekul (25/2/14)

If you get silicon dioxide _powder_ be careful when opening the bag to not breathe it in, it causes silicosis which is like asbestosis. In suspension it would be fine. Its pretty well nontoxic as well.


----------



## MHB (25/2/14)

It isn't a fining, Silica Dioxide mostly called silica xerogel is used to chemically bind tannins (Polyphenols) that are one half of the chill haze equation, it is mostly available in a mixture with PVPP that tackles the other half of chill haze formation.

There is a definition of what a fining agent is but loosely its a product that causes particles to clump so they sink faster, silica will have no fining ability, gelatine can help suspended yeast to clump and sink faster, Isinglass can settle yeast and temporary haze (chill haze) which gelatine cant do.

Available under various names BrewBright 70/30 being one of them, which refers to the ratio of silica xerogel to PVPP
Mark


----------



## iJosh (25/2/14)

Wow thanks Mark! Can't get a better explanation than that. It doesn't seem like it'll do what I wanted. Anyway, the damage is done so I guess we'll wait and see what it does. At least it hasn't hurt my beers. I think...


----------



## iJosh (25/2/14)

Ekul - yeah I've heard bad things about silica in powdered form. Nasty :/


----------



## wobbly (25/2/14)

Colloidal Silicon Dioxide solution is the product used for/in the clarification process in the Williamswarn Personal Brewery and it works an absolute treat in clearing up the beer at the end of the fermentation stage by dropping any yeast left in suspension as well as (from my experience to date) also any chill haze materials

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## mmmyummybeer (25/2/14)

Just thought Id note that ;

Brewbrite is used differently to gelatine and isinglass and is added into the boil 10 minutes before the end. 

Polyclar VT is used pretty much in the same way as gelatine and isinglass are used.

Basically brewbrite is used the same as Irish moss.
Polyclar may be used the same way as gelatine but for a different purpose. as well and truly mentioned it is a colloidal stabiliser and is used to prevent chill haze and improve beer stability where as gelatine etc drops out the yeast.


----------



## MHB (25/2/14)

There are two Polyclar products
The Kettle form usually just called BrewBright (or similar) which is a mixture of PVPP and Kappa Carrageenan 
The other form is a post fermentation treatment called Polyclar® Plus 730, its a mixture of PVPP and silica xerogel
Attached is the ISP blurb on their product, it works remarkably well if you are looking for true commercial brightness.
Mark

View attachment Polyclar Plus 730 Single-use.pdf


PVPP is not a fining, gelatine and isinglass cause yeast and other particulate matter to clump, the bigger the clump the faster it sinks (Stokes law) PVPP chemically binds polyphenols before they can combine with protein to make haze.
M


----------



## Batz (25/2/14)

Brew-brite at the end of the boil, ferment and chill, then into kegs with PVPP, I leave overnight only because timing works for me, filter early in the morning.

You will be amazed by the brilliant beer you have, I know you can have clear beer, even bright beer without this, but nothing comes close to results from doing this. Oh I've tried everything over the years too, but keep returning brew-brite, PVPP and filtering.

It's a whole lot more trouble but worth it for _some_ beers, and don't believe the flavour stripping BS either.


----------



## Mardoo (25/2/14)

Been wondering about the flavor stripping. I've made a few crystal clear beers with the same products as Batz (bottling, not kegging and no filtration) but have been wondering about any flavor change. Good to hear from someone experienced that it doesn't seem to be a problem. I've been seriously happy with the results so far.


----------



## Batz (25/2/14)

Mardoo said:


> Been wondering about the flavor stripping. I've made a few crystal clear beers with the same products as Batz (bottling, not kegging and no filtration) but have been wondering about any flavor change. Good to hear from someone experienced that it doesn't seem to be a problem. I've been seriously happy with the results so far.


Mardoo only my experiences with this, someone will soon disagree. We all do it differently.

Batz


----------



## Mardoo (25/2/14)

Indeed, but your reputation precedes you, esteemed sir!


----------



## iJosh (22/3/14)

Now a bit of time has passed, just thought I'd report my personal findings. 

Overall I'm not a fan. My beers look great and taste/smell good too, but it seems a fair bit of the body has been stripped away. Neither beer laces like usual and the heads, although lasting (I used etched glasses though), seem to have larger bubbles than usual. Maybe too much protein has been removed? One of the beers is an ESB with MO, Dark Crystal and Choc, mashed at 67 +- 1 yet the body is really lacking (LHBS owner confimed this). Brilliantly bright mind you, but is it worth it? The yeast strain I used (Wyeast London ESB) probably didn't need fining anyhow...

So in conclusion, I am going to give it a go one last time with a German Pils I'm currently fermenting, but after this I probably won't use silica again. In saying that though, maybe this fining is best suited to beers like lager or blonde ale where a good amount body isn't necessarily desired.


----------



## Ramps (26/5/14)

Good to get the feedback Josh

I picked up something similar
"StabiClar-30 ... Silica Oxide fining/clarifier" (250ml bottle of liquid) from the local HBS

... which is supplied by the shop around the corner from Wobbly (bibra-lake, WA)

Search?: seems to be made in Bulgaria and nothing written in english

Anyone know anything about it ... am about to treat it like the Colloidal Silica dioxide as per Josh's
or as per

_Kieselsol_
_Silicon dioxide. Silica._
_Fining agent for beer or wine. Should be used in conjunction with gelatin. Add 2.2 ml per litre of wine or beer (about 50 ml per 23 litre batch). Use a syringe for accurate measurement. Stir thoroughly. Wait two weeks and rack off sediment._
_Store at room temperature. Do not freeze or refrigerate. Seal tightly when not in use._

but sitting there watching it for 2 weeks??? ... not this little black duck

since I've been AG I seem to be getting significant chill haze. Not too worried about it as I'm really only into taste ... and I'm into full on ales and don't brew lagers or pils so given the the "lack of body" vote I'm tending leave it the bottle ... any other reports on SiO2 dropping/stripping body from ales??

Duboius! ... might keep it for the wines


----------



## micblair (26/5/14)

I use Biofine A3 (colloidal silica dioxide/silicic acid). Dosing range is 200 -- 2000 ppm (and this is a fining agent). Plenty of probrewer forums on this. I've used it, and its quite effective, however strain dependant (more effective with lager strains).


----------



## manticle (26/5/14)

Polyclar usrd properly gets rid of chilk haze. So does extrnded cold cinditioning.


----------

